# NBD Epiphone Accu-bass MiK (my first bass)



## vilk (May 27, 2015)

Woo I am now a bassist. I've been playing a bit and really its not too hard so far. It's fun writing potential bass lines to all this guitar music I have written. 
Anyhow here are some pics! From what I understand it's one of the older (allegedly better made?) ones because it has the black headstock instead of blonde. The neck is really wide it's almost like a guitar. Which I guess is alright since that's what I'm used to anyway?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 27, 2015)

I love those things. The practice space the stoner rock band I was in last year used to rent had one lying around for people to use, and I'd pick it up from time to time. The saddles are f_u_cking HUGE.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 27, 2015)

I love me some p basses! Really want to snag a 5 string p bass, but they're not super common. Looks nice! Cool to hear that you're digging bass playing. I find its easier for me to groove out while playing bass as opposed to guitar where I'm a bit stiff and boring. 

Congrats and hnbd!


----------



## stevexc (May 27, 2015)

I know nothing about this bass but that name makes me laugh. It's not a PRECISION bass, it's an ACCUrate bass!

Looks like a solid instrument though!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 27, 2015)

Jesus I'm dense. I didn't even notice they used a synonym.


----------



## vilk (May 28, 2015)

Haha I thought the name thing was funny, too. I'll tell you the reason I jumped at this bass even though I haven't seen many P-basses that I liked is that sweet headstock. Everyone else I've shown it to hates it but I liked it right off the *bat*. Also mop logo? yesplease. 

Also, as Tim mentioned, the giant saddles. Even though I don't palm mute a bass (I don't think many people do?) they are really comfy. 

Also, finding a maple neck squire p-bass is harder than you might guess. Or at least, people don't seem to be moving them around nearly as much as rosewood.

And the thumb ledge! As a new bassist, this thing really makes finger playing easy for me. Though if I'm being honest I think it makes a better tone with being picked. However, I don't even have it plugged in so who knows how it might sound then


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 28, 2015)

One of the only reasons I like 5 string basses is because I use the 5th string as a sort of thumb ledge. It's a little more comfortable, and lets you move your picking hand around with a bit more freedom.

I'm with you on the headstock though. I thought it was really cool. Our band tends to prefer the sound of bass with a pick as well. We rock loose strings with heavy picking. Creates a lot of potentially unwanted high end noise, but it works for our type of music, which is down-tuned distorted type stuff. For us, finger playing is reserved more for the mellow stuff. It's good to practice both, as versatility is never a downfall.


----------

